# tanish goo on doe



## goat lady (Aug 2, 2009)

My one doe that I got in the middle of March. She has tan goo coming out her backside. The lady we got her from did not know if she was prego or not because all her goats ran with the males. Then a friend that was more knowledge than I in goats looked her over and said No she was not. Which was 3 months ago and I don't know how soon you can tell without a blood test. The pass 3 weeks or so her milk sack has really gotten big. Now tanish goo is there. Her tummy has dropped on the underside so we have been watching her and wondering if she is going to kid for us. This will not be her first kid, but the first for us. Is this normal before kidding? Is there anything else that we should look for besides a little one coming out. :/


----------



## username taken (Aug 2, 2009)

it certainly sounds like you will have kids very soon. 

watch her behaviour - normal early kidding behaviour includes:

- walking/pacing/wandering
- murmuring
- digging holes
- sitting down, standing up, sitting down, standing up etc
- if she is normally friendly, suddenly becoming aloof
- if she is normally aloof, suddenly becoming friendly
- lifting her leg and nibbling on her teats
- yawning 

She may do this for 4 - 6 hrs, then she should progress to:

- slight pushing, she might do this from a standing position
- or squatting like she is peeing, but nothing coming out
- or she might lay down and heave

When she starts pushing, you want to see progress every half hour. So after half an hour of sitting down and pushing, ideally you would want to see the water bag - this might come out as a big bubble which then breaks, or you might not see the bubble and just see a rush of fluid. She might turn around and lick/drink it, thats fine. 

After another half hour of pushing, you want to see the bag of the first kid. It will be a bluish-amber colour, quite light. Sometimes it will break, that is fine. You should see front feet (bottoms of hooves pointing down) followed by a head (dont stress when you see the tongue sticking out, thats normal), or back feet (bottoms of the hooves pointing up). You want progress every half hour, so you should see that kid moving along some every half hour. Now, if you have back feet first, you want to get the kid out as quickly as possible. When they come backwards the pelvis severs the umbilical and they start to breathe with the head still in the doe, so they suffocate. So gently grasp the back legs and pull with the contractions to get the kid out. With a forwards kid, you can leave the doe to deliver by herself, but if she takes longer than 30 - 40 mins do the same thing by assisting the delivery. 

Wipe the mucus from the kid's mouth/nose and give it to mum to clean. The umbilical will tear, you dont need to cut it. If the kid is struggling to breathe, hold him by upside down, dangling, by the back legs. If he is weak, dangle him, then place him on the ground and rib his sides vigorously. Insert a rough piece of straw/hay into his nostrils to stimulate sneezing. 

After the birth of the first kid, again, progress within 1/2 hr. Within 30mins you would want to see the next kid born etc. You can tell if there is another kid, by the colour of the bubble that appears - if its lightish blue, its another kid. If its very dark, it is just afterbirth. Also the does behaviour - if she continues to sit down, stand up etc she has another kid. If she stays on her feet attending to the kid, chances are there are no more. 

The afterbirth will come away usually within a few hours but can take longer; if it still hasnt come away after 24 hrs a shot of oxytocin is needed. 

If you DONT get progress every half hour, if nothing happens even though she is pushing, or if she has been pushing and then suddenly stops - ASSISTANCE IS NEEDED. Wash your hands/arms, trim your nails, rinse the doe's back end off a bit. Get someone to hold her, lube up your hand, pinch your fingers into a duck bill, and gently insert. You may have to go all the way up to your elbow. Try to determine what position the kid is in - take your time, dont panic, and calmly think about it. If you can find two legs and a tail, or two legs and a head, that are all joined together, you can deliver that kid.


----------



## goat lady (Aug 2, 2009)

How long will there be tanish goo before she should deliever? Remeber I am a newbie at kiding.


----------



## username taken (Aug 3, 2009)

tannish goop will start in the first stage, so if you have tan goop and other signs for more than 4 hrs without progress, it is time to assist.


----------



## goat lady (Aug 3, 2009)

No goo this morning and she is running and playing with the other girls.  Her milk sack is still big.  I will keep an eye on her today and look for more goo and watch for those signs you suggested. Thanks


----------



## username taken (Aug 3, 2009)

lol one of my girls is doing that too - the tan goop but none of the other signs - so false alarm, she's not kidding. 

When you see tan goop PLUS some of those signs, then you know she means business


----------



## goat lady (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't know how to put pictures on here to show you what her backside looks like. One of these days maybe one of my kids will help me figure it out.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 3, 2009)

goat lady said:
			
		

> I don't know how to put pictures on here to show you what her backside looks like. One of these days maybe one of my kids will help me figure it out.


The directions are found here.


----------



## mully (Aug 3, 2009)

Good luck ..Username Taken gave you some great advise and help ... you should do OK Most of the time goats do not even need us or drop that kid when we thought nothing is happening. Keep us posted and tell us what your experience was like.


----------



## goat lady (Aug 3, 2009)

This is my Janie this morning.  Can anyone tell me how soon they think she might kid? Sorry the picture is not that good. The sun was not quit up yet.   Thanks


----------



## lilhill (Aug 3, 2009)

From the looks of her vulva, it looks like it could be any time to me.  I'd be watching her like a hawk if she were here.


----------



## goat lady (Aug 3, 2009)

I will keep an extra eye on her. This is our first kidding for us. I have two others that are due in Sept. and Nov.


----------



## username taken (Aug 4, 2009)

anytime from a day to a week ... sorry I cant be more specific


----------



## mully (Aug 4, 2009)

The things I have to look at with my morning coffee... yup "any day now"


----------



## goat lady (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry Mully. My 19 year old had to help me put the picture on and he thought I was nutts for putting something like that  where other people could see it.   She doesn't come right up to us like she normally does except for feeding time. This is bad. I had a dream last night of what color her kids were. She has kidded before; it is us that have never experienced this before. Thank you everyone for the advice and I will keep you posted.


----------



## username taken (Aug 4, 2009)

goat lady said:
			
		

> I had a dream last night of what color her kids were.


I have dreams like that ALL the time LOL


----------



## goat lady (Aug 6, 2009)

Nothing so far, but I am watching her closely.


----------



## username taken (Aug 6, 2009)

username taken said:
			
		

> goat lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dreamed last night one of my beached whales gave me 8 KIDS!


----------



## goat lady (Aug 6, 2009)

That is funny.  I really thought tonight was going to be the night cause we had a pretty bad storm here in Central Florida, and I just thought she would be like us humans and give birth during a storm, but no luck.   I check on her several times a day. I have another one that is due next month also.


----------



## username taken (Aug 6, 2009)

how funny - we had a storm here last night too, and I was convinced Calamity would pop because of it (yes, they do get triggered by storms - something about the atmospheric pressure dropping or something). But alas, no babies. Yet. I have a feeling my saanen Fiona might go today tho.


----------



## crazygoatlady (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi--i am new here, but not to goats, are her ligaments gone?  up at the base of her tail.  With some goats, they go fast, with others it  is a gradual thing.  If you have another goat that isn't close to kidding, check the area, then check the ligs in her.   Betty would have goo and then seep for about a week,  Mariah was a couple of days-  Dyna, we waited and waited, nothing happened, checked  on her every few hours, because we knew exactly the day she was bred, one afternoon, DGS #1 went out to see and there was a beautiful little doe.  Udders are the same way.  this will be the first time kidding for my 4 minis, Buttermilk has been bagged up since middle of June.  teats full of milk, but udder isn't really full or tight--we thought she wasn't due until about Sept 5. looks like that is the due date.  Can you feel the babies?  we have fun guessing how many there are.  I just can't wait until we have our babies


----------



## goat lady (Aug 7, 2009)

Yesterday her left side was really solid, and the right side was soft, but barreled out.   Except for her milk sack looking fuller she looks the same as in the picture.  This is our first kids, so we are excited. We are beginers at this. I will check her again this evening when I go out to feed.


----------



## goat lady (Aug 9, 2009)

Our Janie had two baby girls tonight at 6:30pm. I happen to go out and check on her and there was a leg coming out. So we got to see both being born which was good cause the second bag did not break so hubby had to break it. Both are fine and eating off momma and walking.  One proud Grandma.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 9, 2009)

Congratulations!  Now we just wait for pictures?


----------



## goat lady (Aug 9, 2009)

For some reason it would not let me upload the pictures. I will try again tomorow afternoon.    Thanks.


----------



## RedStickLA (Aug 9, 2009)

Congratulations!!!

I can't wait to see the pictures!
 Mitzi


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 9, 2009)

Yay! Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## helmstead (Aug 10, 2009)

Pics!


----------



## goat lady (Aug 10, 2009)

[/url][/img]

the black one has the LaManche ears like the father and the white one looks like the mother.


----------



## TxMom (Aug 10, 2009)

Awwwwww....they are sooooo cute!  Congrats on your beautiful babies!!!


----------



## onedozenphyllises (Aug 10, 2009)

So sweet!!  Hooray!


----------



## lilhill (Aug 10, 2009)

How cute is that!  Congratulations, again!


----------



## goat lady (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  Everybody is still doing good and my other doe that is due in Sept. is very curious. I told her she was next.  I think I will be just as nervous with her, but at least I know some of what to be ready for.  Thanks again for everyones help also. Have a great week.


----------



## broke down ranch (Aug 10, 2009)

Gosh, seeing new babies sure makes me ready for the next batch of birthing's....


----------



## RedStickLA (Aug 11, 2009)

Very Cute!

Mitzi


----------



## goat lady (Aug 11, 2009)

Our momma Janie seems to be not letting the black one near her sometimes.  I did see her nurse off and on today. But this evening she seems to head butt her away, but lets the other little one do whatever she wants.  Any thoughts on this?  Also there is still some dirty on the black one that has stuck to her fur. Can I dip her in a pail of water and try to clean her up some? It is on the back side of her, so she would not get a full bath.


----------



## username taken (Aug 11, 2009)

the dirt will wear off eventually

having a favourite is reasonably normal. you need to watch and make sure the other bub still gets to feed enough. if she starts to really reject her, you will need to either remove for bottle feeding, or restrain the doe and force her to accept the kid


----------



## goat lady (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks usernametaken. I will keep an eye on them. I am already bottle feeding two little girls, so one more will be no trouble if it comes to that.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 13, 2009)

I've found a fine-toothed comb to be the best way to get the muck off of kids, once whatever it is dries, I just comb it out.
Bathing just seems to make it spread and stresses everyone out.  Plus the smell of the soap may make the mom reject her.

Congrats, by the way!


----------



## goat lady (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks about the comb idea. I will try that tonight when it is a little cooler.  I wish I was in Indiana today.   This is the only time I hate living in Florida (june, July and Aug). I was born in Goshen Indiana and still have family near Shipshewana.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL...I lived in FL when I was pregnant, and I was huge and miserable in July / Aug down there....ugh.  You can keep FL, the humidity I'm whining about here ain't nuttin' compared to that.
I was just up by Goshen last weekend, I have family there too.


----------

